
You and Your Research (1986) - palerdot
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html
======
dang
Many previous threads:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22You%20and%20Your%20Research...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22You%20and%20Your%20Research%22%20points%3E10&amp;sort=byDate&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story&amp;storyText=false&amp;prefix=false&amp;page=0)

(I feel like there have been larger ones, though...)

------
yesenadam
youtube version (1995, 44 mins), from Hamming's _Learning to Learn_ course

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zDuOPkMSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zDuOPkMSw)

(The original linked text has a good Q&A session, worth reading.)

~~~
vfinn
What I remember from the talk: 1) Don't be a drunken sailor that aimlessly
wanders from one topic to another; 2) There are millions of competitions out
there, pick one, and become the best. It's an excellent talk.

~~~
amelius
> Don't be a drunken sailor that aimlessly wanders from one topic to another

This is a pity because new people often have fresh insights.

~~~
vfinn
If you browse for a while and come up with an interdisciplinary fresh idea, I
don't think he would mind at all, as long as you stick with it as your main
focus :).

------
dj-wonk
I formatted the text for printing in landscape mode with a two column layout.
I shared the PDF here: [https://github.com/bluemont/hamming-on-
research](https://github.com/bluemont/hamming-on-research)

~~~
wcarss
piggybacking your comment (and fine work!) to point to my own re-hosting of
this transcript that makes minor formatting improvements to the original,
primarily for scanning width:
[https://wcarss.ca/reading/you_and_your_research/](https://wcarss.ca/reading/you_and_your_research/)

------
leoh
Long, but incredible talk. Thank you for posting it!

